# Wiring Car Fog Lights to work on a 110v outlet



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

TonyN said:


> I run a mobile food business and needs lights for our banner. We found some car fog light that look great and match our style. Can we take those and wire them to plug into a standard 3 prong outlet?


 


Nope the car light bulb filaments are probably only good for 12v. Wouldn't last on 120v.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Wire ten of them in series, (Ten fixtures x 12 volts each = 120 volts) be sure to get it inspected afterward.:laughing:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Bob Badger said:


> Wire ten of them in series, (Ten fixtures x 12 volts each = 120 volts) be sure to get it inspected afterward.:laughing:


 Boom!! Lights Out.!!!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## TonyN (Jun 25, 2010)

I did find these. would these work if i just put a LED bulb in it? 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/689525-REG/American_DJ_PAR_38BL_PAR38_Spot_w_Lamp_Black_.html


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Why don't you just hire somebody that knows what they're doing.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

_Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed._


----------

